# detailingworld show 2013?



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

maybe after the new year we could all come together an hold a show somewhere that suits both north an south? reason i think it be a good idea is that in the last year alot of poeple have gotten into this detailing so maybe holding a show somewhere will boost it up more an help bring new mmebers on DW an bring more work to those that work as a detailer? an help sales of the traders aswel, all commets welcome


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

I think another Waxstock is on the cards for next year, well lets hope so.:thumb:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah I'd hope for another waxstock but still think it should go around the country.....


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

the problem is flights its limited on a sunday to fly in and home meaning the first flight in was 11am and the flight home was 4pm which gave you 2 hours there so you had to fly in on saturday and home on monday. dont know if ireland would have the support for a stand alone show. we have toyed with the idea if there was support it may be something we would consider. problem is over here even when you run free detailing meets people dont turn up


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

obviously did'nt see any of threads regarding WaxStock this year then lol


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

This sounds good, maybe a list of defonite names should be made, meaning anyone that doesnt show up is banned for the future?


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

I love another idea for a detailing show.

I think as the start of spring as that would be the time that i would give my car a full once over and would need a top up of products or looking for something new.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Have to admitwe organised the last one. Over 30 confirmed coming and on the day 8 turned up. I know someone else organised another detailing meet over 50 confirmed the said it would be a small charge and nobody turned up leaving them out of pocket there is just no support for it over here. Everyone says they will come and nobody does leaves it very hard to organise and very disheartening


----------



## irvine (Apr 4, 2012)

Here's hoping there is another one in 2013, hopefully when i'm not offshore working this time! :thumb:


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Could something be done in conjunction with another show maybe ? I know there are veedub shows in Limerick and Cork in June and August - might help to raise the profile a bit ?


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

dandam said:


> Could something be done in conjunction with another show maybe ? I know there are veedub shows in Limerick and Cork in June and August - might help to raise the profile a bit ?


That sounds like a good idea to me. Might also attract some newcomers to the scene. Nowhere near me tho but definitely the right way to go me thinks. Would also be a good opportunity for orchard (if they were involved) to shift some product,or others to perhaps sell more advanced courses (the on the day event could be more of an introduction to say da polishing or even other stuff such as 2bm, decontaminating etc with the opportunity to book more sessions to cover other topics such as rotarys and wet sanding etc). Mind you do these events not charge you to have an area? Might be hard to justify an upfront cost if people don't turn up for prearranged free events, even with the opportunity to sell to some new customers its still a gamble and I'm sure it would cost a lot more to have an area large enough to work in than say just enough room for a basic stand for selling products and/or services.

Just seen the time, bloody hell I'm driving to Dungannon in a few hours better get some kip lol


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

We have been trying to get this off the ground at Procar in Carryduff and have had a few detailing meets and "shows" as said there is not the support to justify the expense, we offered a full hands on triaing deay to several clubs of upto 15 people with individual and group hands on work on panels with a variety of machines food and drink included for the grand total of £5-10 per head plus Procar were offering 105 discount on everyhting in store and out of the 6 clubs who approached us to do it were asked for this fee we got the same reply of it was a rip off and declined to do it as they expected it to be free... Problem over here is there is no support you get lots of people want to do it when u organise it for free they dont turn up and when u charge even £5 a head they dont want to pay. Its a two way thing... also when I tried to organise the detailing club I actually got people calling me threatening me that if I ran it I would get my house vandalised!! and i think actually a few of teh nasty comments are still viewable in the origional thread.


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

i was one of the guys who organised car culture live and we are planning one for next year already, something like this in conjunction with what we already have at ours would be good, its something for us to think about

ronnie il drop you a pm and discuss a few things with you


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Where is this likely to be?


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

Ronnie said:


> also when I tried to organise the detailing club I actually got people calling me threatening me that if I ran it I would get my house vandalised!! and i think actually a few of teh nasty comments are still viewable in the origional thread.


Are you serious lad? ffs.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> Have to admitwe organised the last one. Over 30 confirmed coming and on the day 8 turned up. I know someone else organised another detailing meet over 50 confirmed the said it would be a small charge and nobody turned up leaving them out of pocket there is just no support for it over here. Everyone says they will come and nobody does leaves it very hard to organise and very disheartening


Have experience low turnouts in the past... the seven-Corsa wax meet was poorly attended given the huge interest it generated on the forum, though I was really glad that at least some people came.

Waxstock seemed well attended though, and it was an enjoyable show to be a part of... Though in terms of location it was very much in the south, perhaps the OP is thinking of something further north...


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Dave u need a wee NI trip me thinks... Pleanty of room at OCD-HQ!!!!


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ronnie said:


> We have been trying to get this off the ground at Procar in Carryduff and have had a few detailing meets and "shows" as said there is not the support to justify the expense, we offered a full hands on triaing deay to several clubs of upto 15 people with individual and group hands on work on panels with a variety of machines food and drink included for the grand total of £5-10 per head plus Procar were offering 105 discount on everyhting in store and out of the 6 clubs who approached us to do it were asked for this fee we got the same reply of it was a rip off and declined to do it as they expected it to be free... Problem over here is there is no support you get lots of people want to do it when u organise it for free they dont turn up and when u charge even £5 a head they dont want to pay. Its a two way thing... also when I tried to organise the detailing club I actually got people calling me threatening me that if I ran it I would get my house vandalised!! and i think actually a few of teh nasty comments are still viewable in the origional thread.


That is absolutely disgusting Rollo

there are some jealous twats over here if that's the case,prob the fact that you (in my eyes) are the top man over here,and that you end up having to fix other so called detailers work,that they have made a total hash of,some very sad people around


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> We have been trying to get this off the ground at Procar in Carryduff and have had a few detailing meets and "shows" as said there is not the support to justify the expense, we offered a full hands on triaing deay to several clubs of upto 15 people with individual and group hands on work on panels with a variety of machines food and drink included for the grand total of £5-10 per head plus Procar were offering 105 discount on everyhting in store and out of the 6 clubs who approached us to do it were asked for this fee we got the same reply of it was a rip off and declined to do it as they expected it to be free... Problem over here is there is no support you get lots of people want to do it when u organise it for free they dont turn up and when u charge even £5 a head they dont want to pay. Its a two way thing... also when I tried to organise the detailing club I actually got people calling me threatening me that if I ran it I would get my house vandalised!! and i think actually a few of teh nasty comments are still viewable in the origional thread.


I hope you reported this to the Police.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

na just people being childish and ended up was the few ruining it for everyone else.


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

Anybody had any more thought about a show next year?
Being a newbiee to detailing, I would be up for going to a show.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> the problem is flights its limited on a sunday to fly in and home meaning the first flight in was 11am and the flight home was 4pm which gave you 2 hours there so you had to fly in on saturday and home on monday. dont know if ireland would have the support for a stand alone show. we have toyed with the idea if there was support it may be something we would consider. problem is over here even when you run free detailing meets people dont turn up


Spend a few days bud, you can go drinking with the Shiney animal ..



-Kev- said:


> obviously did'nt see any of threads regarding WaxStock this year then lol


What's this Waxstock you talk off ..



dandam said:


> Could something be done in conjunction with another show maybe ? I know there are veedub shows in Limerick and Cork in June and August - might help to raise the profile a bit ?


Edition may be a good bet. A decent show that is growing plus they have 2 a year ..


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

sounds good may make a "business" trip out of it lol


----------



## Bang Tidy (Aug 21, 2012)

There is a big German car show being organised in the Midlands next year by the crew over on Bimmer.ie - might be worth contacting them and seeing if there could be a 'Detailing' element added to the show


----------

